# IDDM and NIDDM



## mlg_30@yahoo.com (Oct 25, 2013)

If the patients DX is IDDM which code do you select?   How about NIDDM?

My office chooses 250.01 for IDDM and 250.00 for NIDDM, but recently someone said that isn't correct.  What do you think?


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 25, 2013)

IDDM does not indicate type 1 status it only indicates the patient is insulin dependent.  The coding guidelines state theat neither insulin dependence nor age can determine the patient's diabetes type.  Therefore if not sated as type 1 or juvenile type then we are required to code as a type II and if they are insulin dependent add the V58.67.


----------



## caskeyt (Oct 25, 2013)

*code for iddm and niddm*

They would both be 250.00 with the v58.67 for iddm added.


----------

